# Baroque ensembles with natural brass instruments



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

There are a gazillion of baroque orchestras these days. But the vast majority of them play with what we now call "baroque trumpets", with holes. As we know, that's sort of cheating... trumpets in the baroque period didn't have holes (nor valves, of course).

Does anybody know of baroque orchestras that regularly use natural trumpets and/or natural horns with no valves and no use of the hand?

This is an example of what I'm talking about (Le Concert Spirituel):


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Humboldt Bay Brass Band (US)
Buccina Cantorum (US)
Altenburg Ensemble (UK)
Australian Baroque Brass (AUS)
Wells Cathedral School Natural Trumpet Ensemble (UK)
Ebora Cum Baroque (UK)
Philadelphia Natural Trumpet Ensemble (US)

I'm sure there's more, but that's about all I can come up with on a cursory search.


----------

